# Scanner- Crew Frequency



## Buddy2860 (Feb 4, 2020)

I am taking Silver Meteor from Penn to Miami and the Silver Star for the return trip.
I have the Frequencies from "On Track On Line" site. But I'm also looking for the frequencies that the crew use to communicate with each other on my trains. Does anyone know what they are or where I can find them?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## railiner (Feb 4, 2020)

If you mean between the conductor and engineer, I believe they use whatever frequency the host RR uses on the segment. OBS crew's communicate with the train's intercom, they do not use RR radio...


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 5, 2020)

Second railiners answer. Communication to the head end is on the road channel, communication between the obs crew uses the intercom and the PA ("so and so to the IC!")

VIA Rail Canada does use it's own separate channel for OBS crew communication. Amtrak does not. I wish they did. There are many fewer PA announcements on VIA than Amtrak.

Many large stations have their own station services and maintenance frequencies


----------



## TinCan782 (Feb 5, 2020)

Frequencies listed here for most Amtrak routes...
http://www.on-track-on-line.com/amtrak-freqs.shtml


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 5, 2020)

zephyr17 said:


> VIA Rail Canada does use it's own separate channel for OBS crew communication. Amtrak does not. I wish they did. There are many fewer PA announcements on VIA than Amtrak.


The IC+PA system is kind of clumsy as currently implemented. Repeatedly notifying hundreds of passengers about a pending message intended for a single staff member might be the most Amtrak thing ever.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 6, 2020)

Devil's Advocate said:


> The IC+PA system is kind of clumsy as currently implemented. Repeatedly notifying hundreds of passengers about a pending message intended for a single staff member might be the most Amtrak thing ever.


Kind of?


----------

